# Is this a Nanner ??



## Sixx (Apr 10, 2011)

Just found this on a friends plant... Is this a nanner ? You might have to zoom the pic on the left a bit... but its pretty clear I think. Its the only one that looks like this... The rest look totally different.. nice white hairs abundant.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

you took a pic of a whole plant. we cant see anything from that far away


----------



## frankcos (Apr 10, 2011)

:yeahthat: I zoomed in on the first picture but  it didn't help. You need to take a better one for anyone to help you out.


----------



## Sixx (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll try to get 1 a bit closer up...The one on the left looks like a picture of 1 bud to me /shrug


----------



## Sixx (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me ask this...If it IS infact a nanner...what am I supposed to do about it ?? Just snip it off ??


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

kill the plant. bury it. deep


----------



## Sixx (Apr 10, 2011)

Really ??/ Are you serious ??


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

i have strong feelings aginst herms. i pull a backyard stompout the copier with a bat ****you herm! waste my time effort and money!!!!! 


sorry. herms destroy meds. every herm seed planted is another possible herm pollen spore to float around and disperse even farther! death to all half breeds!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 10, 2011)

I couldn't tell by the first pic or the second pic...and nanners that show that early aren't good...I'd kill the plant too. Now if you only had like one week till chop, I'd just pluck any nanners I see.


----------



## Sixx (Apr 10, 2011)

This plant probably has 4 more weeks to flower... At most... and its the only plant this cycle. And the grower doesnt need meds, but rather just enjoys getting high ... So will this plant just turn out to be some regular ole cheap *** seeded bud that we will have to pick out the seeds before we smoke ??


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 10, 2011)

I couldn't give you an answer, but by the looks of things that plant could use like 6 more weeks...


----------



## frankcos (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah it will likely turn out to be heavily seeded weed with less potency as a true female of its strain. It will also fill your room with hermie pollen. I would snip it and burn it. This would ensure that seeds this thing puts off won't mistakenly be planted again with the hernie trait and ruin someone else's time and garden.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 10, 2011)

I would try to get us a better close up shot b4 you do anything drastic.


----------



## Sixx (Apr 10, 2011)

How long will said pollen "live" in the room ? Are you saying it will live 8-12 weeks in my room and pollinate my next cycle when they flower ? or am I misunderstanding ?
Edit: and I will try to get a better picture...its hard to hold the camera still...always seems to come out blurry at macro range.


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2011)

You cld probably get away with just taking a close up no macro setting....a lot of us can spot a nanner with just a regular bud shot.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> Yeah it will likely turn out to be heavily seeded weed with less potency as a true female of its strain. It will also fill your room with hermie pollen. I would snip it and burn it. This would ensure that seeds this thing puts off won't mistakenly be planted again with the hernie trait and ruin someone else's time and garden.


that right there...bro u got ur head on
:48:

exactamundo!


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565
  pretty good nanner pics there six..


----------



## Rockster (Apr 11, 2011)

A few nana's and you lot cack your pants?

 Nana's only produce a few seeds and usually within the bud the nana is in, just chill, the overall quality of the pot will not be affected, that only happens when you get true male flowers produced by hermaphrodism, a plant sporting nana's *is not a hermie* but is a natural response to not getting pollinated.

Then pick out the seeds and enjoy some of nature's femmed beans.


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> A few nana's and you lot cack your pants?
> 
> Nana's only produce a few seeds and usually within the bud the nana is in, just chill, the overall quality of the pot will not be affected, that only happens when you get true male flowers produced by hermaphrodism, a plant sporting nana's *is not a hermie* but is a natural response to not getting pollinated.
> 
> Then pick out the seeds and enjoy some of nature's femmed beans.



WoW!.. so "not in line" with _my_ experience or belief.
  nanners are most certainly hermie flowers and should NOT be viewed as either natural or desirable. 
HERMAPHRODISM in *any* form should not be tolerated...IMO.
.... it is NOT a desirable trait/characteristic in drug quality mj..


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 11, 2011)

All worked up. There just ugly in finished product.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> This plant probably has 4 more weeks to flower... At most... and its the only plant this cycle. And the grower doesnt need meds, but rather just enjoys getting high ... So will this plant just turn out to be some regular ole cheap *** seeded bud that we will have to pick out the seeds before we smoke ??



If that is his only plant, I would leave it.  However, it looks quite sativa to me and looks like it has far more than 4 weeks left to go.  How did you determine harvest date?

I am with Hick.  ANY female that produces male flowers is a hermie.  And this is an undesireable trait.  I never get hermies and refuse to believe that this is a natural response to not getting pollinated.  This plant is also not in late flowering.  I am guessing 6-8 weeks to finish.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2011)

:yeahthat: no to hermies!!!!


----------



## Sixx (Apr 11, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If that is his only plant, I would leave it.  However, it looks quite sativa to me and looks like it has far more than 4 weeks left to go.  How did you determine harvest date?
> 
> I am with Hick.  ANY female that produces male flowers is a hermie.  And this is an undesireable trait.  I never get hermies and refuse to believe that this is a natural response to not getting pollinated.  This plant is also not in late flowering.  I am guessing 6-8 weeks to finish.


  I was assuming 8 weeks to flower...Flipped the lights bout 4 weeks ago. If its Sat dominant then yeah it may have a little longer...But thats OK..I like Sat better anyway.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well guess what its not a nanner i just checked some other references and its not so we are good thanks anyway though


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> Well guess what its not a nanner i just checked some other references and its not so we are good thanks anyway though




Care to share those references?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2011)

Assuming 8 weeks of flower time for an unknown strain that is possibly a herm, is just optimism. 

Reality it could be 8 weeks from finishing. 

Why dont u just take a better pic and we can all give real advise what to do with your exact situation. This whole thread is specualtion based on 2 bad pics.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Care to share those references?



rollitup.org

grasscity.com

cannabisculture.com

They list goes on and on


----------



## Rockster (Apr 11, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> WoW!.. so "not in line" with _my_ experience or belief.
> nanners are most certainly hermie flowers and should NOT be viewed as either natural or desirable.
> HERMAPHRODISM in *any* form should not be tolerated...IMO.
> .... it is NOT a desirable trait/characteristic in drug quality mj..



 Nana's are a perfectly natural response to not being pollinated and cannot be classed as hermaphrodism Hick mate, as for one, they _don't_ give rise to hermaphrodite progeny but do produce S1 female seed.

The reason they occur is an evolutionary trait, a last gasp chance of passing on their dna, that's all, as we stress the plants by interrupting fertilisation and that is their *natural response*. True hermaphrodism shows itself as _fully formed male plant structures_ giving off blizzards of pollen which _will_ ruin your crop but in all my 37 years of growing have not had nana's spoil my sensi bud for me or heard of another grower moan his sinsemilla was ruined by a few nana's as they have very little pollen within them compared to a proper male flower so they locally pollinate the very bud they are sitting in and little else.

So don't make storm in a teacup about nana's!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 11, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> rollitup.org
> 
> grasscity.com
> 
> ...


So I am guessing that your Sixx's buddy and its ur plant?


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> rollitup.org
> 
> grasscity.com
> 
> ...



Sounds like you asked around till you got the answer you *wanted* to hear....instead of the truth which is not as pretty.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 11, 2011)

:yeahthat: it's your crop and ultimately your decision... but I'd get rid of it if there are others in the room (assuming) and not showing the same trait... Oddballs deserve to die; hermie or not! Bad genetics come in all sorts of forms!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 11, 2011)

:rofl: I'm on this site because I dont like those other sites....They have too many ppl who dont know what their talking about...Too many opinions and not enough experience.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Nana's are a perfectly natural response to not being pollinated and cannot be classed as hermaphrodism Hick mate, as for one, they _don't_ give rise to hermaphrodite progeny but do produce S1 female seed.
> 
> The reason they occur is an evolutionary trait, a last gasp chance of passing on their dna, that's all, as we stress the plants by interrupting fertilisation and that is their *natural response*. True hermaphrodism shows itself as _fully formed male plant structures_ giving off blizzards of pollen which _will_ ruin your crop but in all my 37 years of growing have not had nana's spoil my sensi bud for me or heard of another grower moan his sinsemilla was ruined by a few nana's as they have very little pollen within them compared to a proper male flower so they locally pollinate the very bud they are sitting in and little else.
> 
> So don't make storm in a teacup about nana's!




:goodposting::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 11, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> :rofl: I'm on this site because I dont like those other sites....They have too many ppl who dont know what their talking about...Too many opinions and not enough experience.




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:....ITS ALL OPINIONS DUDE DAMN  DUHHHHH


----------



## frankcos (Apr 11, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:....ITS ALL OPINIONS DUDE DAMN  DUHHHHH


Those other sites might be opinion, but what most guys tell you around here can be backed up with years of experience and most times picture proof. IMO a hermie is a hermie. If a person is born with both male and female organs but the male organ is just a tiny thing, it still makes them a hermaphrodite. Same is true with marijuana. IMO.

In http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BiologyBiology  a *hermaphrodite* is a plant or animal that has reproductive organs normally associated with both male and female sexes.  (Wikipediahttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermaphrodite#cite_note-0)


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Nana's are a perfectly natural response to not being pollinated and cannot be classed as hermaphrodism Hick mate, as for one, they _don't_ give rise to hermaphrodite progeny but do produce S1 female seed.
> 
> The reason they occur is an evolutionary trait, a last gasp chance of passing on their dna, that's all, as we stress the plants by interrupting fertilisation and that is their *natural response*. True hermaphrodism shows itself as _fully formed male plant structures_ giving off blizzards of pollen which _will_ ruin your crop but in all my 37 years of growing have not had nana's spoil my sensi bud for me or heard of another grower moan his sinsemilla was ruined by a few nana's as they have very little pollen within them compared to a proper male flower so they locally pollinate the very bud they are sitting in and little else.
> 
> So don't make storm in a teacup about nana's!



And my experience is absolutely opposite. The picture in the link that I posted was a trainwreck that kicked nanners late in bloom (about 8 weeks if I remember right) and absolutely destroyed the entire room. (I accept the blame for that, for not being more vigilant)
  I had tiny **** seeds in everything. Worthless, immature, herophrodite seeds.
  THAT is my experience with your so called "S1" progeny.  
ANY plant that exhibits "both" sexes is a hermie and won't be getting any more of my time or effort....EVER!
They are poison pills. They are not a desirable characteristic, and should be treated like the plague.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 11, 2011)

this whole thread has surprised me.
a bit taken back by rockster's comment.


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2011)

I really don't worry much over nanners thrown late in flower myself....in my limited experience they have either been sterile or contained very little pollen...I still have two S1 beans from my Rex SDxchemdogg DD. I wldnt breed with them but I will pop them someday. Jmo


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> this whole thread has surprised me.
> a bit taken back by rockster's comment.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Sixx (Apr 12, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> So I am guessing that your Sixx's buddy and its ur plant?


I am really not trying to be a **** here...
The fact that we are  friends has absolutely nothing what-so-ever to do with the contents of  this thread... But yes, Its his plant... IF thats the point you were  trying to confirm. Like that matters anyway whos plant it is. Just  sounded to me like you were trying to be a smart-*** because you didnt  like his comments.

So the next time I go over and visit my friend  and burn some CFL grown phunk this so-called nanner might be a bit  bigger or maybe we just wont be so damn high and can get a better  picture for you guys... If you would still like to help us that is.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:....ITS ALL OPINIONS DUDE DAMN  DUHHHHH


Excuse me. What i do is purely scientific research. I sacrifice art and creativity for the greater good that this medicine provides. Ill have you know use CONTROLS; each cycle i EXPERIMENT and TEST all of my grows for total cannbinoids using CHEMISTRY equipment PROVEN to do what it says it does. Gas Chromotagraph and Mass Spectrometer testing arent cheap, bud. 

I come here to share a few laughs, document procedures, give some insight, but unless you see me forget to type "In My Opinon" or "I believe" or something to the sort I am sharing facts.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 12, 2011)

Sheesh man, I'm guessing the reaction you see is because of the comments made by your friend, not because people are down on CFL's or aren't willing to help....but maybe I'm missing something here. IMHO, Bio came in with an attitude toward anything negative even hinted toward CFL's like he was insecure with his operation...note that ONE comment about the lights brought him out and sent him in a tizzy. Wondering why bio didn't ask himself, really.

A better pic would help, is what was asked for in the first place. ONE comment and bio went off


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> I am really not trying to be a **** here...
> The fact that we are  friends has absolutely nothing what-so-ever to do with the contents of  this thread... But yes, Its his plant... IF thats the point you were  trying to confirm. Like that matters anyway whos plant it is. Just  sounded to me like you were trying to be a smart-*** because you didnt  like his comments.
> 
> So the next time I go over and visit my friend  and burn some CFL grown phunk this so-called nanner might be a bit  bigger or maybe we just wont be so damn high and can get a better  picture for you guys... If you would still like to help us that is.



  biophreak knew he wouldn't get the answer he wanted here, so he had you ask?..:rofl:  He hasn't made many friends here with his insulting attitude.
*"I"* don't like his uninformed, inexperienced, and insulting comments.
  He doesn't know crap from boot polish but wants to pretend he does :doh:...and I've busted him "red handed" bald faced lying about his experience in an attempt to make his incorrect information appear more valid. 
  He has "0" credibility with me and my 'tolerance level' for his petty comments is pretty low. . 

  Just as it often is, when folks are given the painful truth, treated with brutal honesty, they can't accept it. It matters not how many times it has been proven or how scientifically sound the facts might be. They are only going to accept the answer that they want to hear. They are going to believe, and argue, what they want, regardless of the true facts.
  AND, if they look long enough, in the right places, they will get the answer that they desire...:confused2:



> A better pic would help, is what was asked for in the first place.


There yo go!... rather than cop an attitude about your buddy peeing in his own Post Toasties here, give us something to work with.


----------



## frankcos (Apr 12, 2011)

:yeahthat: Well said Hick.  

OG you are right on too..


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 12, 2011)

Well the CFL's would explain the poxy buds and the horrible stretch even by Sat standards.  

Folks, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him torch his grow.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 12, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> And my experience is absolutely opposite. The picture in the link that I posted was a trainwreck that kicked nanners late in bloom (about 8 weeks if I remember right) and absolutely destroyed the entire room. (I accept the blame for that, for not being more vigilant)
> I had tiny **** seeds in everything. Worthless, immature, herophrodite seeds.
> THAT is my experience with your so called "S1" progeny.
> ANY plant that exhibits "both" sexes is a hermie and won't be getting any more of my time or effort....EVER!
> They are poison pills. They are not a desirable characteristic, and should be treated like the plague.




Well thanks for that info Hick mate, that is the very first time I've ever heard of nana's being able to do that but rather suspect maybe you had a true hermaphrodite in there?


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Nana's are a perfectly natural response to not being pollinated and cannot be classed as hermaphrodism Hick mate, as for one, they _don't_ give rise to hermaphrodite progeny but do produce S1 female seed.
> 
> The reason they occur is an evolutionary trait, a last gasp chance of passing on their dna, that's all, as we stress the plants by interrupting fertilisation and that is their *natural response*. True hermaphrodism shows itself as _fully formed male plant structures_ giving off blizzards of pollen which _will_ ruin your crop but in all my 37 years of growing have not had nana's spoil my sensi bud for me or heard of another grower moan his sinsemilla was ruined by a few nana's as they have very little pollen within them compared to a proper male flower so they locally pollinate the very bud they are sitting in and little else.
> 
> So don't make storm in a teacup about nana's!





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> And my experience is absolutely opposite. The picture in the  link that I posted was a trainwreck that kicked nanners late in bloom  (about 8 weeks if I remember right) and absolutely destroyed the entire  room. (I accept the blame for that, for not being more vigilant)
> I had tiny **** seeds in everything. Worthless, immature, herophrodite seeds.
> THAT is my experience with your so called "S1" progeny.
> ANY plant that exhibits "both" sexes is a hermie and won't be getting any more of my time or effort....EVER!
> They are poison pills. They are not a desirable characteristic, and should be treated like the plague.



   I might be willing to make a couple of 'minor' concessions here...
I do understand that 'late in flower' staminates are often sterile, and that it is not particularly uncommon for some strains to exhibit them. I believe it is more predominate in the more sat dominate or sat' lineage.? 
  For some folks, a certain "degree" of hermaphrodism may be acceptable.  For "me", it simply isn't. 
   I'm not picking a fight w/ you rocky. :hubba: you know that I respect your experience and passion.  But this isn't my first BBQ either. I've only been growing since 1980-'81 though.. 
 I just don't agree with the relatively recent, acceptability to hermies. And sometimes wonder if it isn't propagated by folks that just  want it to be acceptable. I've grown 'hundreds' of plants over the years as well. I grew bag seeds for a couple of decades, without even knowing what a hermie was. :doh:


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Well thanks for that info Hick mate, that is the very first time I've ever heard of nana's being able to do that but rather suspect maybe you had a true hermaphrodite in there?


well yea   a what appeared to be fem' that spit staminate flowers..:confused2:. a "true hermie"... 






 just pokin' at ya' now...


----------



## Sixx (Apr 12, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sheesh man, I'm guessing the reaction you see is because of  the comments made by your friend, not because people are down on CFL's  or aren't willing to help....but maybe I'm missing something here. IMHO,  Bio came in with an attitude toward anything negative even hinted  toward CFL's like he was insecure with his operation...note that ONE  comment about the lights brought him out and sent him in a tizzy.  Wondering why bio didn't ask himself, really?
> A better pic would help, is what was asked for in the first place. ONE comment and bio went off



Does it REALLY  matter why he didnt ask himself ???  I happened to be sitting at his  desk already logged in at MP when he found that possible nanner site. He  probably wouldnt have posted here anyway... Ya'll chopped his head off  and **** down his neck when he told you he was tired of hearing about  how much CFLs suck.

Maybe  he did have an attitude... At least he had an attitude for a valid  reason... Ever since I have been a member here I have in fact taken ALOT  of flak about my CFLs...And I happened to mention that fact to my  friend... So when he joins MP...His very first post... someone jumps his  **** because he has a big ole 125W CFL..... Im banking it wont be very  long before I get yet another negative comment on the cfls... Oh wait...  there it is now right here in this post... Imagine that !!

 Posted by smokingjoe "Well the CFL's would explain the poxy buds and the horrible stretch even by Sat standards."

No one asked anything about stretch or poxy buds...( I had to go look that word up) "worthless and contemptible; very distasteful"  Really ?!?! There arent really any buds there yet anyway... So that  sounds to me like you just walked in the house and threw a rock through  my front window. If you ask me, comments like those are... well... Im  trying to come up with a good word to describe my feelings here... Oh !!  I learned a new one today... "POXY" Yeah...Thats a very poxy comment.

So  you see this is why he is upset...and maybe he came off strong...but at  least his reason for being upset is valid in my book. Sounds to me like  you guys are upset at him for voicing that he was frickin tired of  hearing all the negativity about our lights. Frankly...So was I...But Im  a bit more timid than he and its just NORMALLY not my style to go  shooting the sling-shot and making waves.....
Perhaps we should all just roll one and talk about how phunky our next harvest is gonna be cause we all got some new beans from the promo or somethin.
Or we can continue to ***** back and forth like a bunch of 5th grade little girls about **** that dont mean **** anyway...
I dunno...Let me know what you guys wanna do...Im gonna go hit this bong.. 3 or 4 times.
And I will get a better picture of said nanner site in another couple days-ish.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, Bio and six; with all due respect, no one was saying you CANT grow with CFL's... We were trying to kindly inform you of there inefficiency. Secondly, I think if you'll review this thread, the only attitude and negativity seem to be coming from the two of you! Also, Rockster; you should be shot for promoting any male flowers at all (true hermie or not; not convinced there's a "false" hermie) I'll admit that late into flower it's not a great concern, but for the sake of genetics, ALL male flower bearing plants should be eliminated! you guys and your general misinformation is intolerable and is grounds for dismissal as far as I'm concerned! Consider yourselves on my "ignore list"! You come here, post a question, and when you don't get the answer you wanted, you go to other sites with inexperienced growers to find that answer! Meanwhile, you throw around derogatory comments and try and place the negativity off on us!? Perhaps it's time to be big boys, accept that you have a hermaphrodite, eliminate it, and move on! Again, all of our recommendations are speculations based on photographs which aren't suitable for diagnostics... Get us a better close up of "the nanner" and we'll be able to help you (if you'll accept our help!) If nothing else; I implore that you not spread your ignorance any further than it has, allowing further damage to many other's crops! You may not even have a "nanner" at all and to get this worked up over speculation is ridiculous! Stick to the answer you wanted if you'd like, but if there is indeed a "nanner" present, there WILL be seeds and they WILL be hermaphroditic. also, Biophreak made the comment about opinion; opinions are not based in fact and repeated results from experimentation... Opinions are not the result of multiple experienced growers and their observations of different grow conditions. An opinion is just that; speculation based on common knowledge, and a feeling of how "you" think things go! Here are the facts; if it's a little yellow flower with no hairs, it's a pollen sac; if you have a pollen sac, you have a hermaphrodite; and if you keep a hermaphrodite, you'll end up with hermaphroditic seed! Thank you for your time! Accept our help or move on please!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> This is the bottom line if you don't like me or the way i am **** you ban me i don't care i can get right back on here no problem...but don't worry i wont cause everybody in this forum always wants to ragg lights when it has nothing to do with the question so yeah DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO THERE HICK BOY
> 
> :goodposting::goodposting::goodposting::goodposting::goodposting::goodposting::goodposting::goodposting::goodposting:




Dude; you're just asking for a bad product bro! Don't bash the mods! I have little faith in your maturity or your ability to accept criticism (not there is any here; just an answer to YOUR question yo!) no one cares if you want to accept good advice; no one cares that you can cuss in writing; no one cares that you're ignorant!... We do care however that you're spreading that ignorance around! Either learn to listen, or move on to a site where they'll tell you what you want to hear! If you're not going to listen, and aren't here to learn but rather hear what you want too... Maybe it's better you join one of those OTHER sites!? Meanwhile; leave the dank farming to those of us who KNOW what's going on! I've never seen such stupidity in my life!: It's like asking a kung fu master to teach the art, and then telling him he's wrong and that your way of kicking butts is the only way to go! Why even ask if you're unwilling to listen or accept teachings!? MOVE ALONG PLEASE... YOU'RE WASTING OUR TIME! No one is "ragging" your lights... I grew with CFL for years, they do the job... But getting it done, and getting it done efficiently are two entirely different things yo!


----------



## Sixx (Apr 12, 2011)

I can see the steam coming off your head Gixx... :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2011)

I think we need a group hug up in here....... 
Let's get back to growing some green.....:hubba:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 12, 2011)

Cant we all just hit a bong?


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe you two shld give the ignore function a try? This thread is starting to look like it belongs over at that tool shed RIU.

A mod will most likely lock it if it continues to be a sparring match of insults.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> Does it REALLY  matter why he didnt ask himself ???  I happened to be sitting at his  desk already logged in at MP when he found that possible nanner site. He  probably wouldnt have posted here anyway... Ya'll chopped his head off  and **** down his neck when he told you he was tired of hearing about  how much CFLs suck.
> 
> Maybe  he did have an attitude... At least he had an attitude for a valid  reason... Ever since I have been a member here I have in fact taken ALOT  of flak about my CFLs...And I happened to mention that fact to my  friend... So when he joins MP...His very first post... someone jumps his  **** because he has a big ole 125W CFL..... Im banking it wont be very  long before I get yet another negative comment on the cfls... Oh wait...  there it is now right here in this post... Imagine that !!
> 
> ...



NOBODY "chopped anybody's head off"... NOBODY "jumped his *** ".....lets don't be _'dramatizing_" it six. 
 It was simply pointed out in a friendly manner, that his method, cfls specifically, are less efficient and inferior for producing the best quality and quantity, dollar for dollar., than hid. He argued the point.
   When the facts were presented, and he had nothing to support his invalid claims, he resorted to insults and berating comments. Nobody insulted him for using cfls. Nobody has insulted you or any other cfl growers for utilizing them to provide for themselves. Shoot! nobody even insulted him for being wrong. 
  The members here give advice and share their experience freely, in hopes of helping others improve their methods, results, skills. They aren't out to hurt or mislead anyone. In conjunction, when misleading or incorrect advice is given, it will always be dispelled with the truth. For sake of the entire community and future viewers. Many of the members have decades of experience to draw from, and decades of research to reflect upon. They are only trying to _"help"_...
  No one cares if you choose to grow with cfls, that is certainly your prerogative. And "more power to you"..literally!  But if you start telling people that they are cheaper to operate or cooler while running or more efficient. You are simply wrong, and someone is going to tell you so. 
  The only possible way to avoid that, is to be darn certain that you are correct before you post it, and have the ability and/or proof to show for it.

NOW!... on to the "new phunk from the promo'"...  I hope they don't spit nanners!...:rofl:...


----------



## nova564t (Apr 12, 2011)

I am a CFL grower also but I do understand that its not the best or most efficient way to grow. If and when I can afford to spend some more $$$$ on my room I will switch to HPS. THG reminds me all the time that cfls arent as good as HPS But I dont get an attitude cause I know shes right. I'll bet Hick has been growing since b4 either one of you guys was born and his experince shows in his results, time for a little respect, boys. And Gixx you were really harsh with rockstar wouldnt expect that from you. JMO


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> And Gixx you were really harsh with rockstar wouldnt expect that from you. JMO



I agree... _ "shot AT"_ maybe.. but "shot", I think not :hubba:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I agree... _ "shot AT"_ maybe.. but "shot", I think not :hubba:


Hahahaha I was thinking the same thing when i read that... I was like whoa!  

And Sixx I was just wondering why biophreak started phreakin out over ur question, thats why I asked if he was ur lil buddy man, no problems.


----------



## Sixx (Apr 12, 2011)

We Tried to stay economical with our choices from the promo... Got some Nirvana Ice, KC Brains Original, and KC Sweet Dreams... And all the freebies to boot. I like Sativas so Im still debating what to do first...Currently Im limited to veg, and flower in the same space so the KC Brains, or S.A.G.E fem are gonna have to  wait another 4 weeks or so until the ones flowering now are done.
Anyone have knowledge with the Brains and or SAGE ??


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2011)

Please don't shoot Rockster.  At least not until I get some of those beans.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 16, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> > Posted by smokingjoe "Well the CFL's would explain the poxy buds and the horrible stretch even by Sat standards."
> >
> > No one asked anything about stretch or poxy buds...( I had to go look that word up) "worthless and contemptible; very distasteful"  Really ?!?! There arent really any buds there yet anyway... So that  sounds to me like you just walked in the house and threw a rock through  my front window. If you ask me, comments like those are... well... Im  trying to come up with a good word to describe my feelings here... Oh !!  I learned a new one today... "POXY" Yeah...Thats a very poxy comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## RollTheBlunt (Apr 17, 2011)

I've had some pretty amazing kicks with hermie weed (in- and outdoor grown), I can even say one of the best weeds I ever smoked was outdoor one that hermied with LOTS of seeds, and I've smoked a lot..

I don't know, that's just my honest opinion and personnal experience, IMO if you have 1 plant and it hermies it's ok to leave it, you'll still get high. Again, it's JMO I'm not really up for any fights on this


----------



## Roddy (Apr 17, 2011)

Sure, it's "OK" to leave it...if you're happy with seeds all through the dope. Personally, not my thing, inferior weed just sux! However, if you can minimize the damage by removing the problem plant and watching the others closely for hermie issues....

Don't let a hermie ruin all your hard work if you can help it....or hey, don't waste money and just use bagseed...same outcome in most cases and less costly.


----------



## Locked (Apr 17, 2011)

RollTheBlunt said:
			
		

> I've had some pretty amazing kicks with hermie weed (in- and outdoor grown), I can even say one of the best weeds I ever smoked was outdoor one that hermied with LOTS of seeds, and I've smoked a lot..
> 
> I don't know, that's just my honest opinion and personnal experience, IMO if you have 1 plant and it hermies it's ok to leave it, you'll still get high. Again, it's JMO I'm not really up for any fights on this



If the weed hadn't been seeded it wld have been even better smoke...part of the reason we grow it seedless is because some potency is lost when it wastes energy producing seeds.  I wont even touch on the hot topic of spreading hermie genes.....jmo


----------

